# Red Iron pics!



## sheps1486 (Dec 5, 2011)

I have read through the entire IH forum and havent seen many farmers showin off their prize tractors hard at work. How about we see some of pics of the Red Iron at work. Here is a pic of our 1486 after workin a food plot last spring. I also posted one of the new chrome stack!


----------



## sheps1486 (Dec 5, 2011)

Here they are...


----------



## stormwatcher (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice tractor I like it. If I ever get my little 130 fixed, I'll post a pic of it.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Like the chrome stack also the spit shine.


----------

